# 6 drawer cabinet



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

SHMBO must be thinking I am getting better at this building game.

I still haven't finished her shoe cabinet and now she want me to build a "high boy"
6 drawer cabinet for the spare room.

I have been on Plans Now to select one but I am looking for plans that are very simple and easy.

Has anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

James..

are you looking for any specific style of highboy?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Hi,
> 
> . . . but I am looking for plans that are very simple and easy.
> 
> Has anyone got any suggestions?


Wall-mounted book shelves with cardboard boxes for drawers? :jester:

I agree with Bill - a lot depends on the style she's looking for. A&C would be easier than Federal, for example. But, the "customer" is always Queen.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have confirmed the size and layout.

90cm X 90cm x 35cm.

3 rows of drawers (1 each in the bottom rows and 2 smaller drawers in the top row.)
lower drawer will be the tallest as it is to store spare linen.

_Wall-mounted book shelves with cardboard boxes for drawers_... does not fit the bill LOL

As it has to be simple and easy to build I would be looking at A&C or Shaker.

NO half blind dovetails,,,,,,,,,,

Case work will be 19mm ply.


----------

